# RIP Dolores O'Riordan (Cranberries)



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Today the incredible and sad news that Dolores O'Riordan, lead singer of the Cranberries, passed away at age 46. Rest in peace. I loved your music.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Oh what a shame. She was amazing. Loved her.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

very young to 46.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

That's sad news indeed. Too soon, too soon.


----------

